# Question re Canex Jacket



## Rearadmiral (19 Oct 2007)

I searched for an answer to this but found none.

I have to be in Ottawa next week and have a question about the Canex jacket.  Is that for summer dress only?  Next week in Ottawa probably won’t be cold and the required dress for the meetings I’m in are DEUs with the sweater.  But what if it is raining?  Can anyone please provide information on the Canex Jacket?  Specifically, is it limited to summer dress only, or can it be worn in spring/fall when ‘winter’ dress is in effect too?  Can it be worn over the sweater?

Thanks.


----------



## Lumber (19 Oct 2007)

While this doesn't come from the dress regs., it does come from a good source of experience.

Over here at the college, we wear our DEUs 3 times a week (last year it was 4 times a week). We had the designated summer and winter dresses who's periods varied with the actually weather, but the canex jacked seemed to be a bit of an enigma. From what I could tell, it was acceptable to wear it just about anytime of the year. If the dress is 3Bs with sweater, but its a little bit chilly, you could wear it over-top of that. Same with when the dress is just plain 3Bs. If its still summer dress but it's a chilly day, go ahead and wear it! About the only time I could see that you couldn't wear it would be if you were in 1As.


----------



## Rearadmiral (19 Oct 2007)

That's what I hoped the answer would be.  Thanks.   I only ask because I had a bad experience with winter/summer dress once.  On a very warm (25 degree) Nova Scotia October day I dressed in summer dress to visit the BOR.  Someone finked on me and I was promptly called into the BCWOs office and told I needed to be dressed for a Nova Scotia winter.    Thankfully the BCWO and his Sgt were both Met Techs and let me off pretty light.


----------



## dimsum (20 Oct 2007)

There could be a random heat wave, but Ottawa was definitely CANEX jacket weather when I went to visit last weekend.  But yes, you can wear it over any DEU, except for tunics.


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (20 Oct 2007)

Yes  and remember that if you are sitting down in an office, conference room or theatre you remove your jacket, it's outdoor apparel. If you're cool inside you wear the sweater.


----------



## Neill McKay (20 Oct 2007)

The question's been answered, but if anybody wants the quote from the dress regs for completeness, here it is:

22. Windbreaker (CANEX)

a. Standard CANEX patterns.

(1) May be worn with service dress orders, except No. 3 order of dress. Only slip-ons and rank insignia shall be worn on the jacket. 
(2) Army: NCM rank badges worn on collar points. 
(3) If worn over sweater, it shall cover sweater entirely. Worn over all shirt collars. Zippers not worn open lower than 15 cm (6 in.) from the fully closed or “up” position.

_(Cf Dress Instructions, 6E-4)_




			
				NCdt Lumber said:
			
		

> If the dress is 3Bs with sweater, but its a little bit chilly, you could wear it over-top of that.



3B doesn't include the sweater.  LS or SS shirt with sweater is 3C.


----------



## Franko (20 Oct 2007)

Answered and locked with usual caveats.

*The Army.ca Staff*


----------

